# Egg sharing



## fairylouise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello
I have a 5 year old son who we conceived naturally and have been ttc for 3 years. We are now thinking about egg sharing. Any of you done egg sharing to get IVF to conceive a sibling? 
Thanks x


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

hi i know this thread is old but i wondered if you had gone ahead with egg sharing?
im currently waiting for a call back from consultant at CRM london for an appointment, I too have secondary infertility...
i have a ten yr old from previous relationship and have been ttc 5 yrs with my husband, we have had 2 mcs, 1 being ectopic and losing my tube.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kimbles good luck, I egg shared twice first time was a bfn second time resulted in my pregnancy there will be 16 year between my naturally conceived son an this one


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Kimbles... Our story sounds very similar? How's your journey going .
I have just been matched to a recipient and wondered if you could advise on what happens next while I'm waiting 
Thanks


----------

